# Handles



## dvoigt (Aug 4, 2014)

While I like the idea of making my own knifes and handles, realistically I don't be playing with steel any time soon. I don't have enough time to do all the wood working that I want to do.

I would, however, like to make some handles for kitchen knifes. I see some decent looking Damascus steel blades from woodcraft, but I just have to think there are better ones out there. I also was looking around for some tutorials for handle making. I didn't really see anything, so is it as easy as epoxying the wood to the steel and hand shaping the wood? Or are there other tips and tricks to do it faster and better?

Any recommendations for a high quality source of Damascus steel kitchen knifes?

Thanks,
Derek


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 4, 2014)

I have used one of the ones from WC and a very nice DS paring knife from Jantz supply. Both are Kathies go to knifes stay sharp and are easy to sharpen. Smaller one in first pic is paring and olive handled is WC. There is a very good build thread in classroom. Knifes are fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Aug 4, 2014)

I think there is my tutorial somewhere on forum about shaping a handle.


----------



## dvoigt (Aug 4, 2014)

Molokai said:


> I think there is my tutorial somewhere on forum about shaping a handle.



Yes, I saw that post. That is helpful.

So it seems like people are happy with the WC steel. Or at least that is a good place to start.


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 4, 2014)

Google Alabama Damascus, Brad Vice is the owner and his steel holds a good edge and won't break your bank.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

